# Warming up room



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

Its freezing in here... yeah i guess this isent over clocking but i know it might harm the computer as such but any way possible? thanks:4-dontkno


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

A fairly cold room will not harm the computer and cause problems unless you are talking about temps below freezing. If you have temps below freezing, it might be a good idea to warm up the computer before turning it. The real challenge for computers is heat. A room that is too warm can cause temperatures rises in the computer case. That is my opinion.

Hope that is what you were asking. If not, post back.


----------



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

i mean i want the computer to heat up the room somehow.. its 2:26 in the morning and its like -3c


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I doubt if you will get what you want in temp rise by using a computer as a heat sorce, even with overclocking.


----------



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

ok nay other way, i have mmy xbox on to give off heat just now xD...


----------



## skymera (Oct 30, 2008)

It wont warm up your room unless cooling is bad or you have a lot of load on CPU or GPU.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

My machine warms the room nicely, even on idle. It is water cooled cpu (liquid temperature at the moment is 21C) & has been running for 4 hours,. The room temperature has risen 1 degree per hour. external temperature = 7c

Our central heating is not yet on so the only internal heat input to the room is me + computer.

If your house is well insulated and the heat loss via walls, ceiling, windows & door is less than the heat input into the room, then physics demands that the temperature will rise.

(average human = 180 watts of heat output)


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

The temperature in the room my computer is in was 41c (106F) on Friday so I am Sure I don't want it to heat up the room


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Time for Manly Beach for a dip!....

Make sure you dry the computer out before switching it on again :grin:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

My CPU idles at about 32c with Liquid Cooling. (OC'ed of occurs) and maxes at 48c.. That keeps my room nice and cosy at about 26c. But my GPU also helps as it sits from 50c-85c..


----------

